

Could Quantum Mathematics shake up Google? - AlleyRow
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227026.500-quantum-mathematics-could-improve-web-searches.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=tech

======
Readmore
"The importance of words in a document can be based on where they appear,
rather than on how often"

Umm, this is already taken into account. Search is so far beyond basic 'this
word appears 10 times so it must be important' that it's not even funny.

------
iamwil
this post is a repeat.

